# San Sebastian/Donostia



## Zipper (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,

I'm travelling the world with my two children, 5 and 3, and we've started our trip in Donostia/San Sebastian. We'll be here for the next two months which doesn't really make us expats but as I'm originally from Australia and we don't have another home, I'm sneaking in.

I'm looking for a rental for the next 2 months - 2 beds and, ideally, in Gros or similar. Any suggestions?

I'm also looking to find a local au pair who can help out a few days a week to give me some time to exercise and take some time for myself. Again, any help would be welcomed. 

Thanks again.


----------

